

Suggest HN: Links should open in new tabs - tworats

I suspect everyone reading HN is using a relatively modern browser, and like me opens links as new tabs instead of having them replace the HN tab. So why not make this the default behavior and include a target _blank to the links?<p>Do you open HK links as new windows/tabs or have them replace the HN page?
======
michael_dorfman
Suspecting that everyone else is like you is not a very robust assumption.

The current system is aimed at everybody: those who wish to have the links
open in the current window left-click, and those that wish to have the links
open in a new tab middle-click.

For what it's worth: I use a modern browser, but not when I am on a mobile
device.

------
zoowar
This is usually configurable in your browser. For example, in Firefox
<http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.link.open_newwindow>

~~~
tworats
Absolutely, but I don't want that setting for all sites.

I'm sure I could configure just HN to open in new tabs using an extension or
similar technique, but I'm guessing everyone always uses new window/tab with
HN, hence the suggestion.

------
gcb
No.

~~~
gcb
Adding: it's easier for you to open a regular link in a new tab/window than
it's to open a target = blank link in the same page.

Pro tip: middle mouse button/3 finger tap on touch pad.

~~~
johanh
Noob tip: The chrome extension HN OnePage
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/plldnnbdlbgbiknj...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/plldnnbdlbgbiknjebohmlggcbicghlj)

